# JVC Sub (WARREN G) review & opinions!



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking at buying this for $400 OBO!!!
Think it's a good deal??
_Specs
Speaker Box: 2 X 12 inch JVC duel voice coils. Model is *CS-WG1200*. The speakers are rated at 1000 watts peak per speaker. Each voice coil is rated at 4 ohms. The box measurements are, 15 inches high, 19.5 inches deep and, 30.5 inches wide. This comes with a HiFonics 1.0 Farad capacitor._








Warren G's subwoofers help make your car the ultimate crib. You'll never want to leave the front seat, as you cruise the streets, making heads turn...


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: JVC Sub (WARREN G) review & opinions! (r1ft)*

No one has any comments on this setup?? =O


----------



## tywall3 (Jun 9, 2006)

my buddy had two warren g's and they sounded pretty ill. $400 seems a bit steep though, i think he bought them both for 200 at the time


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: JVC Sub (WARREN G) review & opinions! (r1ft)*

bandpass boxes sound like crap in general as they tend to sound real boomy if that makes any sense.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: JVC Sub (dubweiser1)*

maybe worth $200.
You are paying a massive mark up if you pay $400.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

dang them subs are "G"angster. 
Truthfully though those subs were like 149 or 179 bogo like 6 years ago. When he was trying to make a comeback. And I would take that box if they gave it to me.
So yeah, no on paying 400 bucks for the setup, when you could find something similar at a pawn shop for 150 bucks. Hell you can probably get 2 p1's in a slotted prefab box brand new for 200 locally.


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

Is this a good amp to go with that setup? The seller said he hooked it up to be 1 Ohm so that each sub got 800 Watts. Does that sound right?








_Memphis PR-300.2 The ratings are 150W x 2 (@ 4 Ohms)RMS, 210W x 2 (@ 2 Ohms)RMS, or 400W x 1 (@ 4 Ohms)RMS. The amp is 20 inches long with 2 channels and a crossover built in. It is bridgable for a single channel. This amp is what you need if you want DEEP, CLEAR,& LOUD BASS! Unbelievable power! _


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (r1ft)*

Personally I would pass on the Warren G subs! The JVC site says they retailed for $189 which translates to $100 per sub. A good sub will not sell for $100. Also, $400 for that sub box is way too much. I recommend buying one good sub for 400 and it will beat those two Warren G's all night long. A good box with good installation with a good or decent sub will cost less than $400. Ok. For example, I paid $425 for 1 of my subs which is very close to the top of the sub line and one of my subs will pound those Warren G's at half power....with a quality tight bass. 
This is the the issue: Ratings for amps and subs are not regulated by the police/law. which means, I can buy an amp that says it will produce 1000 watts. but that might be actually 500 watts with 17volts input to the amp just before it burns up. I can honestly say that those subs will not handle 1000 watts before they break. I bet is you put a true 350 to them, they will start to burn. The only regulated power testing which many companies use to rate their equipment is CES. I am sure the Warren G's are not tested by them. 
As for the Memphis, I don't know that model. I think its an older version but they are not known by many but they are very respectable.....throughout the past 5 years....that I know of. 
Also when buying a sub you have to consider the type of music you listen to. Hip hop, rap, reggae, rock....this should help you decide what sub and the type of box you buy. 
1. Usually a ported box will be larger but is louder and will go pretty low.
2. a bandpass has nice sound but is also large and requires more power than a ported box, but is not so loud and more power than a ported box 
3. a sealed box can be very small but requires a lot of power to push the sub and does not go as low and the other two. 
Also, typically a larges sub plays slower and deeper and a smaller sub has more of a kick bass sound.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

Pass on the subs and box.
The Memphis amp is a solid amp, but do realize your getting the Homie G run around on power. That is a 400 Watt amp, that is it, no more, no less. It won't push 800 Watts to each sub like he said, that is just crap.

_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_The only regulated power testing which many companies use to rate their equipment is CES. I am sure the Warren G's are not tested by them.

I think you mean CEA (Consumer Electronics Association) Standard, CES is the Consumer Electronics Show. But I do realize it is easy to confuse.

_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_As for the Memphis, I don't know that model. I think its an older version but they are not known by many but they are very respectable.....throughout the past 5 years....that I know of. 

Actually they are relativily well known.

_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Also when buying a sub you have to consider the type of music you listen to. Hip hop, rap, reggae, rock....this should help you decide what sub and the type of box you buy.
*Agree*
1. Usually a ported box will be larger but is louder and will go pretty low.
*Ok, that is because you can tune the box with port to have a better roll off response than a Sealed box.*
2. a bandpass has nice sound but is also large and requires more power than a ported box, but is not so loud and more power than a ported box 
*No, properly designed bandpass boxes can produce a 1-3 db increase over a ported box, because it is more efficently designed to play a small band of frequencies.*
3. a sealed box can be very small but requires a lot of power to push the sub and does not go as low and the other two.
*basically*
Also, typically a larges sub plays slower and deeper and a smaller sub has more of a kick bass sound.
*Myth.*


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

For $400 there's so many other options. Don't ever believe what someone tells you, do your own calculations and research. Especially if they tell u your car will be the ultimate crib. That amp is not even 1ohm stable. As stated choose the setup that best fits your listening needs. For a good overall sub I suggest Alpine (Type R DVC), JL, Memphis, Pioneer.


----------

